

Top 50 GitHub Projects on Twitter - omakase
http://tech.backtype.com/top-50-github-projects-on-twitter

======
antirez
There is linenoise (<http://github.com/antirez/linenoise>) but not Redis
(<http://github.com/antirez/redis>). Looks _very_ strange :)

~~~
holman
As owner of the #7 top project, which has an industry-leading three watchers,
I hereby deem his numbers as unimpeachable and demand lots of thousands of
dollars added to my bank account in recognition of this feat.

~~~
omakase
Heh — I noted in the post that your project placed so highly because of a
bunch of bitly URLs being cut off by Twitter (you did well grabbing
bit.ly/bk):
[http://www.backtype.com/page/github.com%2Fholman%2Fbrightkit...](http://www.backtype.com/page/github.com%2Fholman%2Fbrightkitey/conversations?page=2)

